

Day 1 Of Unretina In The Mac App Store … Wowsers - stuartkhall
http://bonobolabs.com/day-1-of-unretina-in-the-mac-app-store-wowsers/

======
JacobAldridge
_Imagine what it will be like in 12 months time._

Crowded with fluff, multiple applications servicing the same 'need', and
lacking the novelty factor that drives day one numbers.

Of course, having said that, it makes even more sense that there's some kind
of first mover advantage, and it's always great to read a positive story.

~~~
steveklabnik
Didn't Apple say that they weren't going to accept apps that already do the
same thing as other apps, at least at some point? And that there had to be a
minimum usefulness to anything that's let in?

Of course, this will be arbitrary, but still.

~~~
moe
_Didn't Apple say that they weren't going to accept apps that already do the
same thing as other apps_

That would be very annoying.

Choice is good - and with proper categorization and search it would only add
value, not remove any. The user-votes should bubble the good stuff to the top,
right?

~~~
steveklabnik
Theoretically. See section 2.8: <http://pastie.org/1236378>

> Apps that duplicate apps already in the App Store may be rejected,
> particularly if there are many of them

I've been kinda down on users voting on things, lately. I mean, on Reddit,
does voting ensure that the best things actually go to the top?

Also, you're assuming that users actually want this; most people want a
decision made for them. At least, that's what the data I've seen from a few
different sites has shown.

------
davidedicillo
I wonder how applications in the $10-20 did. We are going to launch soon a
couple of apps in that range, and priced at $15 those are definitely out of
the impulsive/just-to-try zone.

~~~
bengl3rt
Hmmm... I'm at $10, and I sold a whole 5 copies. YMMV.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dubplate/id409514028?mt=12>

~~~
apl
Well, to be fair, I'd be surprised if the number was any larger than that.
Recording straight to CD in this day and age isn't what one usually calls a
compelling proposition. Don't blame the store; don't generalize to others.

(NB, I'm sure the app is well-crafted and highly functional. But it seems
fairly outdated, and the price point appears to be a little optimistic.)

~~~
muhfuhkuh
That said, though, $35 a day after Apple's cut is $12775 a year for said app,
assuming these scorching sales hold as average for the duration of the
calendar year.

String enough of these apps together (or dust them off the archives), and
you've got yourself a cottage industry. It's the iOS app store all over again!

------
joshu
Does anyone else misread Unretina as Urethra?

------
ukdm
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://bonobolabs.com/day-1-of-
unretina-in-the-mac-app-store-wowsers/&hl=en&sa=G&strip=1)

~~~
timerickson
Normally I would thank you for linking to a cache of an unavailable article,
but this text-only cache is useless without the graph images they reference.

Anyone see what numbers they're talking about in the image?

~~~
ukdm
Sorry about that, how's this:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fbonobolabs.com%2Fday-1-of-
unretina-in-the-mac-app-store-wowsers%2F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1)

